# Cleaning off the extra silicon



## ramon82 (Oct 20, 2009)

Cleaning off the extra silicon

Hey Guys

I am helping a friend building his aquarium before I start my new one. He has some silicon which is extra and needs to be cleaned off from the glass. We did not try anything yet so that we do not damage the glass.

What do you suggest as cleaning solvent? any brand names? where can I buy?

Thanks a lot people


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Razor blade.


----------



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

James0816 said:


> Razor blade.


Perfect. +1.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

James0816 said:


> Razor blade.


thats the best way if your sure its glass, you'll hate yourself if its acrylic


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Razor blade. Good luck with the homemade tank!


----------



## ramon82 (Oct 20, 2009)

hey guys i used a sharp razor and i took off the extra silicone however there's still some traces left...cant manage to get it off because its an extremely thin layer of silicone but yet still very visible.

any hints? thanks!


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

If it is just silicone the razor would take it off. Are you sure you are not seeing a scratch or something else. Freshly applied silicone would not hold up to the razor blade. I have rubbed small thin pieces off with my bare fingers before if it was on a flat surface and not in one of the joints.


----------

